# BLCK Vapour - BLCK FRIDAY SPECIALS



## Richio (13/11/17)

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (14/11/17)

Oh Dear, time to get another flavour cabinet for storage

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gonzilla (14/11/17)

The rush to order before things go out of stock is gonna be more brutal than any american wall mart stampede!

Wishlist is primed and ready!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Richio (14/11/17)

Hi @Gonzilla 
Taking notes from our last years experience, we have dedicated a lot of stock to this years special so we hopefully don't run out. But keep an eye on this thread for more information on what to expect.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. B (14/11/17)

Thanks @Richio !!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (14/11/17)

Watching

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (14/11/17)

and waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid (14/11/17)

Subscribed! I look forward to all the black friday deals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/11/17)

Need to move payday to the 23rd to be able tobuy way too much on the 24th...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kabir499 (18/11/17)

Richio said:


> *- KEEP AN EYE ON THIS THREAD FOR MORE DETAILS -*​


This I look forward to!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (19/11/17)

Ooooooooooh now I'm excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (19/11/17)

My poor credit card.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eclipzct (19/11/17)

Oh gosh... I've just started vaping... So..need..more...liquids. 
..Long live the evil that are credit cards! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaunM (20/11/17)

Subbing to this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (21/11/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Morph699 (21/11/17)

I cant wait, I keep updating my list in my basket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (21/11/17)

10ml concentrates for who lol, pfff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (22/11/17)

basket prepped and ready...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (22/11/17)

We're gonna see the longest lists on the "What did you mix today" thread

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (22/11/17)

Eclipzct said:


> Oh gosh... I've just started vaping... So..need..more...liquids.
> ..Long live the evil that are credit cards!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Eclipzct and the "evil" of online purchasing! I would never sleep in a queue from midnight just to be there when the shops open!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eclipzct (22/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Eclipzct and the "evil" of online purchasing! I would never sleep in a queue from midnight just to be there when the shops open!



So darn true... Although I've always wanted to be in one of those tug or war struggles with the last item. Pulling of hair, screaming like a Banchee... Following with the wails of the Damn to put off your opponent... And then holding up your prize in victory! Ahhh.. And knowing my luck.. The article will be damaged. Yeh... Online aka window shopping is prob best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Richio (23/11/17)

Morning All.

Before we post up BLCK Friday specials, here's a list of FAQ that we've been getting. Hope this will answer any questions you have about the sale.

Black Friday FAQ:
Will my cart be cleared at midnight? We will not clear any carts, you are more than welcome to fill up your list and add the items from the BLCK Friday specials page once the sale starts.
Are quantities limited on the whole site? No, only the items on the BLCK Friday page have limited quantities. The rest of the website will not have any restrictions.
Will free shipping still apply? YES, orders over R1000 still qualify for free shipping.
What if I need more than 2 of a certain item? Purchase the 2 on specials page and then head over to the normal product page where you cad add as many as you'd like.
Can I use my discount codes to purchase these items? Discount codes cannot cannot be used to purchase items which are already on sale.

Please Remember: Couriers are booked to capacity at this time of the year, so please be patient as orders might take a day or 2 longer than usual. Orders placed on Friday will start getting dispatched on Monday,

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Richio (23/11/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Richio (23/11/17)

OP Updated, Full flavour listing will be available later today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eclipzct (23/11/17)

Holy!! I'm waking up early tomorrow! ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kabir499 (23/11/17)

Richio said:


>


Just a question, per variant...
Does it mean 2 of each Flavour.
So two of the same only per customer?

TIA

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (23/11/17)

kabir499 said:


> Just a question, per variant...
> Does it mean 2 of each Flavour.
> So two of the same only per customer?
> 
> ...


See page one, q&a have been posted there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kabir499 (23/11/17)

Hallucinated_ said:


> See page one, q&a have been posted there.


Ahh I see! Thanks mate!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (23/11/17)

kabir499 said:


> Just a question, per variant...
> Does it mean 2 of each Flavour.
> So two of the same only per customer?
> 
> ...



Hi @kabir499 

Just to make sure everyone is on the same page. It's 2 per customer per flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kabir499 (23/11/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @kabir499
> 
> Just to make sure everyone is on the same page. It's 2 per customer per flavour.


Dankie!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eclipzct (23/11/17)

Richio said:


> OP Updated, Full flavour listing will be available later today.



Looking forward to it! TX.️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (23/11/17)

hi, to be sure, just R5 for 1 litre of VG ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (23/11/17)

Hi @vicTor 

That is correct

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (23/11/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @vicTor
> 
> That is correct



very good !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Richio (23/11/17)

*- Click Here for the list of Flavours on Promotion -*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (23/11/17)

Richio said:


> *- Click Here for the list of Flavours on Promotion -*​


Oh my word ... my credit card already hates you @Richio 


Tomorrow is going to be EPIC!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shatter (23/11/17)

Now to hope that my pay gets in before 7:00PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla (24/11/17)

Morning gents, got my list ready but not seeing the 10% discount on the non-special flavors. Does it reflect on checkout or should I wait before finalizing order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (24/11/17)

Morning @Gonzilla 

System was abit back logged but all is well now and it should reflect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla (24/11/17)

Richio said:


> Morning @Gonzilla
> 
> System was abit back logged but all is well now and it should reflect



Yeah all showing on refresh, thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (24/11/17)

Did I just order the biggest load of "nonsense" from Blck, why yes I did 

Thanks for the AWESOME Black Friday special @Richio!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/11/17)

Order done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/11/17)

Order....placed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eclipzct (24/11/17)

Placed mine. ️ card was not accepted on first go and lost my scale.  oh well, still dropped a full G. My poor credit card. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/11/17)

@Richio - thanks for a great sale - order done 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gonzilla (24/11/17)

Have crashed my cart and restarted twice, wonder how much stuff I'm leaving off lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (24/11/17)

I think I might have missed something or did something wrong... didn't get 10% off normal priced items... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (24/11/17)

Hi @Tanja 

Send me a pm with your order number and I'll check this for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (24/11/17)

Expected more tbh, did not really save that much.
Cart also dropped a few times, card was not accepted the first time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (24/11/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @Tanja
> 
> Send me a pm with your order number and I'll check this for you.


Thanks! Will do... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (24/11/17)

It was fun until this came up:



After 15min waiting, my cart was almost empty. Remainig few items cancelled manually. It was a good exercise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio (24/11/17)

Hi @alex1501 

My apologies for that, please send me your list and I will sort this out for you without you having to fill the cart again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (24/11/17)

@Richio Thanks for the great sale. Some nice additions to my growing stack of flavours

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/11/17)

Guys, remember that this is one of the busiest days for vendors - some sites cant handle the sudden influx of traffic - banks are down, payfast under pressure, ect. Even Takealot is down as we speak...

I placed my order at 07h00 at Blck - got everything I wanted - no problems

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (24/11/17)

Shatter said:


> Now to hope that my pay gets in before 7:00PM


The struggle is real

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## JB1987 (24/11/17)

Order placed, should sort me out for a few months

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (24/11/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @alex1501
> 
> My apologies for that, please send me your list and I will sort this out for you without you having to fill the cart again.



Thank you very much, it was fairly long list, but I'll try to recreate it now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (24/11/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @Tanja
> 
> Send me a pm with your order number and I'll check this for you.


Thanks for the amazing service and helping me out... even it it was only a small order... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gonzilla (24/11/17)

3 cart crashes later order is in! Probably my fault, the cart was embarrassingly full. Missed out on some of the R5 concentrates I was slightly interested but they were impulse buys anyway. Also had to get a 30ml instead of a 10ml for one of the flavors as it got sold out before mine could go through. Definately forgot to readd some stuff including the R5 VG sadly, I'm sure I'll remember what else it was as the day goes on haha.

Still got a pretty good haul, stocked up on some staples and got some new stuff to mess around with. Thanks for the sale @Richio !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (24/11/17)

R5-R10 flavours are always a win! My bank's site crashed under BF load so some flavours sold out before I could check out, but I got most of the ones I want to experiment with along with some staples. I was one of those criticising Blck for last year's BF sale. This year's sale was 1000% improved and exceeded my expectations by a mile. Thanks very much, @Richio!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (24/11/17)

Yessir!!! Let the DIY journey begin. Thanks @Richio!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (24/11/17)

Thanks @Richio for the sale awsome sale. 

On a side note who got the cap peanut butter that stuff sold out before 8:00 lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eclipzct (24/11/17)

Friep said:


> Thanks @Richio for the sale awsome sale.
> 
> On a side note who got the cap peanut butter that stuff sold out before 8:00 lol



Dude! That stuff was sold out just a little past 7!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (24/11/17)

Eclipzct said:


> Dude! That stuff was sold out just a little past 7!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol not sure when I finished my order 7:20 there about sold out wonder who was the lucky winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (24/11/17)

I think @TheV bought it all! Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (24/11/17)

Pancake went fast as well, think it was gone while making cart number 2 so about half 7. Raisin as well, wanted to grab it for a chelsea bun I've been messing around with to see if it would fit but at R2.50 it was literally a steal and disappeared after cart 1. Gratz to those who managed to grab the cheapies!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (24/11/17)

Tanja said:


> I think @TheV bought it all! Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I might have 
I went into a Black Friday Frenzy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (24/11/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Pancake went fast as well,



It shows as still available?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (24/11/17)

RichJB said:


> It shows as still available?


Yeah some of them showed as available but gave errors when trying to add saying it was out of stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (24/11/17)

Ah, right. I feel less bad about missing it now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kabir499 (24/11/17)

Eclipzct said:


> Dude! That stuff was sold out just a little past 7!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I finished my orders at 7:12  Wasn't the lucky one


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (24/11/17)

I would trade someone some pancake for some peanut butter lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (24/11/17)

Order placed and paid. Some awesome deals!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (24/11/17)

Hehe... At 7AM refreshed and clicked add to cart on everything. Checked out at 7:10 and order got delivered this afternoon. Guess I must have been super lucky

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Richio (28/11/17)

Morning All

I'd like to start of by saying Thank You to all that supported our BLCK Friday sale. The response we got was better than expected. Yes there were glitches along the way and the site also couldn't handle the capacity that well, for which I do apologize. We will take notes from this year and implement them on our next run. We truly appreciate all the support from this community.

*On a related note*
If you are querying an order which can't be tracked, we are aware of the delay at the courier guy's capturing dept. (they are lagging behind). They are working hard to resolve this and tracking will become available during the course of the day. 
Please note all BLCK Friday orders have been dispatched from our premises on Monday (27/11/2017)
If you have any issues or queries with regard to your order please feel free to drop us a mail on 
info@blckvapour.co.za or you can call or whatsapp 060 572 7300 

We thank you for your patience & understanding in this matter & thank you for supporting our Sale.

Regards
Rich

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

Just want to say thank you again @Richio I expected my order to arrive tomorrow or Thursday and was happily surprised it arrived yesterday. Hats of to you for the epic service on the busiest day of the year.
Till what time where you guy's busy Friday night packing and dispatching orders?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Richio (28/11/17)

Hi @Friep

Glad you got your order early as the couriers are a mess at this time of the year. We packed throughout the weekend so orders could all be dispatched on Monday .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (28/11/17)

Black Vapour and @Richio are setting new standard for service quality.
Thank you for speedy and accurate delivery every time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (28/11/17)

Amazing service once again, thanx @Richio and Blck!
Also the first of all my orders to get to me without hassle

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Shatter (28/11/17)

Jip same here, got my package just now, very happy chappie! Thanx @Richio and team for the excellent service as always.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

